# Fluzone High Dose



## AMBIRAD (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anybody know if there is another code for the fluzone high dose vaccine?
It costs more than the regular fluzone vaccine, so I would assume there would
be a different code.


----------



## gailmc (Sep 13, 2011)

CPT and Medicare indicates to use 90662 for Flu-zone high dose.

"Fluzone High-Dose is an inactivated influenza virus vaccine indicated for active immunization of persons 65 years of age and older against those virus subtypes A and type B contained within the vaccine. There have been no controlled clinical studies demonstrating a decrease in influenza incidence after vaccination with Fluzone High-Dose, when compared to standard dose flu vaccines.

There are two flu vaccines called Fluzone: Fluzone and Fluzone High-Dose. 

Fluzone is billed using CPT 90658, whereas Fluzone High-Dose is billed using CPT 90662."


----------



## AMBIRAD (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for your response, I was trying to hard to figure out if Medicare wanted
a special code.  


Thanks again


----------



## efuhrmann (Sep 13, 2011)

I use Q2035 when billing fluzone to Medicare.


----------



## efuhrmann (Sep 13, 2011)

my bad...the code is Q2038 for fluzone.


----------

